# Leaking roof



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

It looks like there may be a problem concerning your corner - your cornerpost - an experienced roofer/flasher will be through. 
Wait for additional information.
rossfingal


----------



## southernmom (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank Ross.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Where the roof meets the siding is a notorious problem area and if not flashed properly will leak.

I’d remove the vinyl siding where it hit’s the roof and inspect the flashing detail. 

Just seeing the hump in the roofing along that area and the lack of a kick out by the corner post says something’s not right.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Agree, most likely culprit is that siding corner is not flashed properly. While at it I would make sure the whole wall is step-flashed properly. Pretty evident that the wall is the issue though. We see many posts here where the installer did not know how to flash that corner correctly.


----------



## southernmom (Nov 2, 2010)

OldNBroken said:


> Agree, most likely culprit is that siding corner is not flashed properly. While at it I would make sure the whole wall is step-flashed properly. Pretty evident that the wall is the issue though. We see many posts here where the installer did not know how to flash that corner correctly.



Here is a stupid question..... What do you mean by flashed.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

The pieces of metal we install to transition from the roofdeck up the wall about 4" to maintain watertightness from roofdeck up the wall. Someone who has pictures or drawings readily on their computer may post an example.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Although, it looks like a problem with the flashing that goes into your 
corner post (that's one of the "usual suspects") - you do have a roof overhang above.
Have someone look at the roof above - nail holes, bad flashing on roof 
penetrations, etc. -
Consider all the advice posted above.
(Humps under the "step flashing" - the corner under the corner post... )

rossfingal


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Here’s a illustrated article that details it pretty well, be sure to look at all four pages.

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how...lling-step-and-corner-flashing-on-a-roof.aspx

After the step flashing is installed then a weather barrier and then your siding cover it.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

I was curious about the hump next to the wall also. Something strange going on there also. I wouldn't be suprised to see a continuous sidewall just nailed underneath and then shingled over. Based on the mediocre details in the picture there may not be any step flashing under there.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I was thinking the continuous over the top of the original rotted step they didn’t bother to clean up.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

southernmom!

I'm older, eye's aren't that good - I see that you have something
super-imposed on one of your pictures -
"water comes over gutter right here when we have a really heavy rain" -
can you be more specific, about "right over here".
Upper roof - lower roof.
rossfingal


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 27, 2011)

southernmom said:


> I have posted some pictures of a leak we have on our roof next to the front door. We get some really heavy rain at times here and I can't figure out what is causing the leak. When it snows or is a light rain it wont leak. But when that heavy rain hits we have this leak. I think it might be because the gutter above this area can't keep up with the rain. I wanted to see what you all think. Any help would be great. I posted pictures of the leak and roof with close ups of the area out side where the leak is coming from. Thanks


 Next heavy rain check the gutter to see if it's backing up then you can rule that out as a problem.But it looks to me like flashing


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

@Don Smith
Yes! 
Also - plugged downspout(s)?
I still don't like the flashing against the wall, and the treatment on/
around the corner post.
Incorrectly pitched gutter(s)?
rossfingal


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 27, 2011)

southernmom said:


> I have posted some pictures of a leak we have on our roof next to the front door. We get some really heavy rain at times here and I can't figure out what is causing the leak. When it snows or is a light rain it wont leak. But when that heavy rain hits we have this leak. I think it might be because the gutter above this area can't keep up with the rain. I wanted to see what you all think. Any help would be great. I posted pictures of the leak and roof with close ups of the area out side where the leak is coming from. Thanks


 To really trouble shoot the flashing take a water hose up there spray the flashing if it leaks..... winner, winner chicken dinner :thumbup:


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

kwikfishron said:


> After the step flashing is installed then a weather barrier and then your siding cover it.


:thumbsup:

My bet is the flashing is fine and so is the roof. The siders or framers probably have the housewrap behind the flashing. This was often done because they would build the walls and wrap them right away, then build the garage roof that meets it. Another thing, is maybe there is no house wrap at all. This wasn't always code.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

MJW 

What!??
The roofers are supposed to slice the "house-wrap" and tuck the step
flashing underneath it!
Aren't they!?
We do that ALL the time in "Never-Never Land"!! 
Ha, Ha, Ha !

Regards!
RF


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

All! 
My bet is, that it's the "usual" conglomeration of all or some of the problems
listed above. 
Oh Boy!
RF


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

rossfingal said:


> MJW
> 
> What!??
> The roofers are supposed to slice the "house-wrap" and tuck the step
> ...


Yes, you are right. When the house was originally built, you are correct. Which is what this appears to be.

We haven't done a new house in years, so I am geared more toward replacement lately. 

Usually we do the roof and the siding, so then everything is new, properly flashed, and papered.

That siding and roof should be replaced soon anyways. Hopefully the OP gets a good installer and better materials.


----------

